# Restoring an old Brace with Brit



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*The rust is coming off.....*

hey guys. Brit .....also known as *The Man*.....started doing an amazing blog on how to restore an old fashion Brace (hand drill). I showed off 3 braces that I had picked up at a thrift store for only $16. I was asking some questions on how to restore them, and Brit stepped up to the challenge. I had no clue he was going to do such an amazing, detailed blog. You should definitely check it out! Anyways, I started this blog to show Brit and others how MY restore is coming along…...and so it begins….

I decided to go all in and restore the worst one I bought. You can see that it is completely covered with rust


















Here is the close up of the chuck and the jaws…lots of rust









Rust remover of choice. Bought it at Harbor Freight via Brit's suggestion…


















This is after 30 minutes in the bath, and a little scrubbing and some wiping off with a paper towel…...


















I am currently letting it soak for another 30 minutes to try and get the rest of the rust off. Possibly will have to do it more….

One thing I didnt do is pour in new rust remover. I just placed the chuck and jaw back in the used stuff. The bottle didnt say to use fresh remover every time. Is this correct, or should have I switched it out??

Next blog I'll show what it looks like after 1-2 more baths in the rust remover, and after some filing down and some sanding!!...

Thanks Brit for all or your help!!!

*UPDATE:*

I cannot seem to get that shine like Brit gets. Maybe this is harder because of the rounded shape???? I filed it to get all the pits out of it as best as I could - this had a TON of pits. I then tried to draw-file it. Not sure if I did that right either. And then i worked from 220 grit all the way to 1200. Hmmm….might need a little more help. I told you Brit - I'm dumb when it comes to this….I think it should be looking better than this. Not to mention I kind of accidentally rubbed off the grips! oops….......help…....


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *The rust is coming off.....*
> 
> hey guys. Brit .....also known as *The Man*.....started doing an amazing blog on how to restore an old fashion Brace (hand drill). I showed off 3 braces that I had picked up at a thrift store for only $16. I was asking some questions on how to restore them, and Brit stepped up to the challenge. I had no clue he was going to do such an amazing, detailed blog. You should definitely check it out! Anyways, I started this blog to show Brit and others how MY restore is coming along…...and so it begins….
> 
> ...


Looking good. I have a few of these that could use a makeover too.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *The rust is coming off.....*
> 
> hey guys. Brit .....also known as *The Man*.....started doing an amazing blog on how to restore an old fashion Brace (hand drill). I showed off 3 braces that I had picked up at a thrift store for only $16. I was asking some questions on how to restore them, and Brit stepped up to the challenge. I had no clue he was going to do such an amazing, detailed blog. You should definitely check it out! Anyways, I started this blog to show Brit and others how MY restore is coming along…...and so it begins….
> 
> ...


Doug, you can reuse that stuff until its jet black. I strain it through a coffee filter back into the jug. Keep it up and ill send you a few others you ccan restore while youre at it.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *The rust is coming off.....*
> 
> hey guys. Brit .....also known as *The Man*.....started doing an amazing blog on how to restore an old fashion Brace (hand drill). I showed off 3 braces that I had picked up at a thrift store for only $16. I was asking some questions on how to restore them, and Brit stepped up to the challenge. I had no clue he was going to do such an amazing, detailed blog. You should definitely check it out! Anyways, I started this blog to show Brit and others how MY restore is coming along…...and so it begins….
> 
> ...


I'll pass on the restoring YOUR Braces! haha One, as I'm finding out, is hard enough…..


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *The rust is coming off.....*
> 
> hey guys. Brit .....also known as *The Man*.....started doing an amazing blog on how to restore an old fashion Brace (hand drill). I showed off 3 braces that I had picked up at a thrift store for only $16. I was asking some questions on how to restore them, and Brit stepped up to the challenge. I had no clue he was going to do such an amazing, detailed blog. You should definitely check it out! Anyways, I started this blog to show Brit and others how MY restore is coming along…...and so it begins….
> 
> ...


Chuck that round part up in the lathe and polish it with 220 paper or finer. It will look like new- except for the knurled part.
If you want more of them you can find them in most antique stores.

..............Jim


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *The rust is coming off.....*
> 
> hey guys. Brit .....also known as *The Man*.....started doing an amazing blog on how to restore an old fashion Brace (hand drill). I showed off 3 braces that I had picked up at a thrift store for only $16. I was asking some questions on how to restore them, and Brit stepped up to the challenge. I had no clue he was going to do such an amazing, detailed blog. You should definitely check it out! Anyways, I started this blog to show Brit and others how MY restore is coming along…...and so it begins….
> 
> ...


Hey Jim. I was thinking about putting it in the lathe and doing it that way. Except the lathe that is available to me does not have a chuck…so not sure how I'd mount it in the lathe….


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

dakremer said:


> *The rust is coming off.....*
> 
> hey guys. Brit .....also known as *The Man*.....started doing an amazing blog on how to restore an old fashion Brace (hand drill). I showed off 3 braces that I had picked up at a thrift store for only $16. I was asking some questions on how to restore them, and Brit stepped up to the challenge. I had no clue he was going to do such an amazing, detailed blog. You should definitely check it out! Anyways, I started this blog to show Brit and others how MY restore is coming along…...and so it begins….
> 
> ...


Can't find Evaporust anywhere locally Where did you pick it up.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *The rust is coming off.....*
> 
> hey guys. Brit .....also known as *The Man*.....started doing an amazing blog on how to restore an old fashion Brace (hand drill). I showed off 3 braces that I had picked up at a thrift store for only $16. I was asking some questions on how to restore them, and Brit stepped up to the challenge. I had no clue he was going to do such an amazing, detailed blog. You should definitely check it out! Anyways, I started this blog to show Brit and others how MY restore is coming along…...and so it begins….
> 
> ...


Hey Dock. I found it at Harbor Freight


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

dakremer said:


> *The rust is coming off.....*
> 
> hey guys. Brit .....also known as *The Man*.....started doing an amazing blog on how to restore an old fashion Brace (hand drill). I showed off 3 braces that I had picked up at a thrift store for only $16. I was asking some questions on how to restore them, and Brit stepped up to the challenge. I had no clue he was going to do such an amazing, detailed blog. You should definitely check it out! Anyways, I started this blog to show Brit and others how MY restore is coming along…...and so it begins….
> 
> ...


After it soaks in the evaporust use a fine wire wheel on a bench grinder to help clean and polish it slightly. It works really well


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *The rust is coming off.....*
> 
> hey guys. Brit .....also known as *The Man*.....started doing an amazing blog on how to restore an old fashion Brace (hand drill). I showed off 3 braces that I had picked up at a thrift store for only $16. I was asking some questions on how to restore them, and Brit stepped up to the challenge. I had no clue he was going to do such an amazing, detailed blog. You should definitely check it out! Anyways, I started this blog to show Brit and others how MY restore is coming along…...and so it begins….
> 
> ...


I usually buy those little 3" brass wire wheel brushes at Big Lots and chuck it in a power drill. Turn it upside down in a vise and lock the trigger in the "on" position. Just make sure you wear *safety goggles* because some of the wire will fly off the wheel.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *The rust is coming off.....*
> 
> hey guys. Brit .....also known as *The Man*.....started doing an amazing blog on how to restore an old fashion Brace (hand drill). I showed off 3 braces that I had picked up at a thrift store for only $16. I was asking some questions on how to restore them, and Brit stepped up to the challenge. I had no clue he was going to do such an amazing, detailed blog. You should definitely check it out! Anyways, I started this blog to show Brit and others how MY restore is coming along…...and so it begins….
> 
> ...


Well there's no stopping you is there brother? 10 out of 10 for effort. Don't be too disheartened, Rome wasn't built in a day right? Just treat this one as your practice brace. 

I think the issue is that I need to show you how to file a cylindrical object. I'm currently working out in Denmark Monday to Thursday, so I won't be able to show you until Friday I'm afraid. Just hold fire until then and I'll post some pics or maybe a short video.

In the meantime, can you post a picture of the file or files you're using?


----------



## Sonny_9630 (Oct 19, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *The rust is coming off.....*
> 
> hey guys. Brit .....also known as *The Man*.....started doing an amazing blog on how to restore an old fashion Brace (hand drill). I showed off 3 braces that I had picked up at a thrift store for only $16. I was asking some questions on how to restore them, and Brit stepped up to the challenge. I had no clue he was going to do such an amazing, detailed blog. You should definitely check it out! Anyways, I started this blog to show Brit and others how MY restore is coming along…...and so it begins….
> 
> ...


Hey dakremer, good job restoring your brace, like you i just bought a brace. I will post some pictures soon. I'm going to start restoring it this weekend.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *The rust is coming off.....*
> 
> hey guys. Brit .....also known as *The Man*.....started doing an amazing blog on how to restore an old fashion Brace (hand drill). I showed off 3 braces that I had picked up at a thrift store for only $16. I was asking some questions on how to restore them, and Brit stepped up to the challenge. I had no clue he was going to do such an amazing, detailed blog. You should definitely check it out! Anyways, I started this blog to show Brit and others how MY restore is coming along…...and so it begins….
> 
> ...


Doc said "Can't find Evaporust anywhere locally Where did you pick it up."

You should be able to find it at a good auto parts store, one that carries automotive paint and I hear tell that you can also get it at TSC (Tractor Supply).


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Trying to fix my screw up....*

So if you saw the first blog in this series, you can tell that my chuck did not come out very well. I got all the rust off, but filing it (which i've never done before) and sanding it by hand did not work out too well for me, to say the least. I wanted to rectify the situation, so decided to do something different. I do not have a chuck for the lathe, so I had to be creative with going about this…..














































if you can't tell by the pictures…the holes at each end of the chuck are different sizes and I wanted to mount this on the lathe so I can sand it and buff it out. So I turned a square piece of pine into a dowel with two different sizes to fit each size hole. Then i remounted it in the lathe with the chuck on it and buffed it out. I didnt get ALL the scratches out - but it is definitely better than before.


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Trying to fix my screw up....*
> 
> So if you saw the first blog in this series, you can tell that my chuck did not come out very well. I got all the rust off, but filing it (which i've never done before) and sanding it by hand did not work out too well for me, to say the least. I wanted to rectify the situation, so decided to do something different. I do not have a chuck for the lathe, so I had to be creative with going about this…..
> 
> ...


Pure genius!!! Great job!!! Can't wait to see more of your blog and Brit's as well!! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Trying to fix my screw up....*
> 
> So if you saw the first blog in this series, you can tell that my chuck did not come out very well. I got all the rust off, but filing it (which i've never done before) and sanding it by hand did not work out too well for me, to say the least. I wanted to rectify the situation, so decided to do something different. I do not have a chuck for the lathe, so I had to be creative with going about this…..
> 
> ...


Very creative Doug. Nice save. Have you fitted your jaws back properly? They don't seem to be meeting together very well and they did before you dismantled it. You might want to take a look at that.


----------



## thejaz (Aug 8, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Trying to fix my screw up....*
> 
> So if you saw the first blog in this series, you can tell that my chuck did not come out very well. I got all the rust off, but filing it (which i've never done before) and sanding it by hand did not work out too well for me, to say the least. I wanted to rectify the situation, so decided to do something different. I do not have a chuck for the lathe, so I had to be creative with going about this…..
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Can't wait to see when it's 'brand new' ! ;-)


----------



## thejaz (Aug 8, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Trying to fix my screw up....*
> 
> So if you saw the first blog in this series, you can tell that my chuck did not come out very well. I got all the rust off, but filing it (which i've never done before) and sanding it by hand did not work out too well for me, to say the least. I wanted to rectify the situation, so decided to do something different. I do not have a chuck for the lathe, so I had to be creative with going about this…..
> 
> ...


Hey Doug-I ran across this story and I thought about your project : 
http://makeprojects.com/pdf/make/guide_1224_en.pdf

Hmm… I might have to make me one of these ;-)
Tom


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Trying to fix my screw up....*
> 
> So if you saw the first blog in this series, you can tell that my chuck did not come out very well. I got all the rust off, but filing it (which i've never done before) and sanding it by hand did not work out too well for me, to say the least. I wanted to rectify the situation, so decided to do something different. I do not have a chuck for the lathe, so I had to be creative with going about this…..
> 
> ...


Hey Brit - Yeah the jaws fit properly, i just had them in there funny in the pic. I took them apart and repositioned them and they seemed to line up fine

Thanks thejaz for that article! That is cool - one of these days i'm gonna build an electrolysis bucket thing-a-ma-jig! they look really cool and really easy to use. especially for the bigger parts where you'd have to waste/use a lot of rust-remover!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*I cheated a little. Sorry Brit *

So its been a while since I've worked on my brace. It all started with asking Brit a question. He then continued to make the best blog ever on how to restore hand braces. Well I had my trouble along the way, and put it aside for a while, until my neighbor bought this little guy….










I know, I know, Brit…...I'm cheating a little. But MAN do I hate working hard when a machine can do it for me 

If you havent read the 1st and 2nd part of the blog, here are some pics of what I started with…..



















After I got it sand blasted I proceeded to sand one side of the brace, including the middle wood piece. I should probably know all of these proper names, but I havent been to Brit's blog in a while. By the way, if you haven't seen his blogs, look up Brit on lumberjocks here and take a look - you wont be disappointed.

I sanded the wood up to 220, and sanded the one side of the brace up to 1200. I figured thats good enough for me! There's still a lot of pitting in the metal, but I dont have very good files, and didnt want to ruin it. So I'll live with the pits for now. Here is my progress so far. The pics show one side sanded to 1200, and the other side right out of the sand blaster…














































Sorry about the bad pictures - I only have my iphone! Hopefully sooner than later, I'll have the rest of the brace done! I'll post more updates when i get more done


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *I cheated a little. Sorry Brit *
> 
> So its been a while since I've worked on my brace. It all started with asking Brit a question. He then continued to make the best blog ever on how to restore hand braces. Well I had my trouble along the way, and put it aside for a while, until my neighbor bought this little guy….
> 
> ...


That looks almost new!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *I cheated a little. Sorry Brit *
> 
> So its been a while since I've worked on my brace. It all started with asking Brit a question. He then continued to make the best blog ever on how to restore hand braces. Well I had my trouble along the way, and put it aside for a while, until my neighbor bought this little guy….
> 
> ...


It's getting there!


----------



## thejaz (Aug 8, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *I cheated a little. Sorry Brit *
> 
> So its been a while since I've worked on my brace. It all started with asking Brit a question. He then continued to make the best blog ever on how to restore hand braces. Well I had my trouble along the way, and put it aside for a while, until my neighbor bought this little guy….
> 
> ...


It Looks Great! Ya done good, my friend ;-)


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *I cheated a little. Sorry Brit *
> 
> So its been a while since I've worked on my brace. It all started with asking Brit a question. He then continued to make the best blog ever on how to restore hand braces. Well I had my trouble along the way, and put it aside for a while, until my neighbor bought this little guy….
> 
> ...


Thanks Jaz!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *I cheated a little. Sorry Brit *
> 
> So its been a while since I've worked on my brace. It all started with asking Brit a question. He then continued to make the best blog ever on how to restore hand braces. Well I had my trouble along the way, and put it aside for a while, until my neighbor bought this little guy….
> 
> ...


Nearly there Doug. It's looking good.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *I cheated a little. Sorry Brit *
> 
> So its been a while since I've worked on my brace. It all started with asking Brit a question. He then continued to make the best blog ever on how to restore hand braces. Well I had my trouble along the way, and put it aside for a while, until my neighbor bought this little guy….
> 
> ...


Probably better than new.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *I cheated a little. Sorry Brit *
> 
> So its been a while since I've worked on my brace. It all started with asking Brit a question. He then continued to make the best blog ever on how to restore hand braces. Well I had my trouble along the way, and put it aside for a while, until my neighbor bought this little guy….
> 
> ...


sawwweeeeet restore comin along. OH, really nice blast cabinet


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *I cheated a little. Sorry Brit *
> 
> So its been a while since I've worked on my brace. It all started with asking Brit a question. He then continued to make the best blog ever on how to restore hand braces. Well I had my trouble along the way, and put it aside for a while, until my neighbor bought this little guy….
> 
> ...


I love the sand blaster. I made my own cabinet.









Yes, the red one is prettier.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *I cheated a little. Sorry Brit *
> 
> So its been a while since I've worked on my brace. It all started with asking Brit a question. He then continued to make the best blog ever on how to restore hand braces. Well I had my trouble along the way, and put it aside for a while, until my neighbor bought this little guy….
> 
> ...


hey, whatever works Don!  My neighbor to it on sale for like $175!! he said it was normally $300 so couldnt pass it up.


----------

